# Star Wars themed Joerg Sprave slingbow



## dudleywigley (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I posted this yesterday by way of introducing myself to the forum and was encouraged to post pictures on the custom thread too so more folk could see my latest creation. It's a slingbow made using Joerg's PDF and how to video, given a Star Wars twist (as I'm also a prop maker) modelled on the Wookiee weaponry from "Revenege of the Sith"

It shoots great, very powerful and pretty accurate (although I'm no bowman yet)

For those interested check out my prop website - not a great deal of catapult goodness but lots of stuff for all you big kids out there:

stentorindustries.com


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Once again, great job! I love the approach.

Checked out your website, cool toys! What about some of the MiB guns?

Jörg


----------



## Rock and Shoot (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG!!! This is just AWESOME! Great job...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats cool love the paint job.. I think we need more builders mixing the paints up a bit.


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

I do like that a lot. Looking forward to more amazing stuff like that out of your workshop. Still trying to find the time to copy Jörgs design in wood.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Now THAT looks super cool!

A little known fact... when I was right out of High School Jerry Greenburg (Dune, etc.) tried to recruit me to go out to Cali and become a special effects maker too.
Sometimes I regret not taking that path... until I look at the faces of my Children!

Anyway, VERY neat stuff Man!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a pretty wild slingshot on your web site and I like the customization of the Bow above.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

that's one good looking slingbow! two thumbs up!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Now that is the ultimate!!!!


----------

